# How to regain a dog's trust? How to get it to love me again?



## DCrusader13 (Jul 27, 2012)

:help: :help: :help: We got four dogs. And none of them like me. Back then, I was really suspicious of dogs I guess. See, we got them (all of them) between 2008 - 2011 and before I moved I had bad experiences with dogs. My old neighbors dogs would chase me, bark at me, snarl at me and try to bite me. It happened whenever I would go outside, and it's probably why I have a phobia of going outside unless to go somewhere. The dogs were usually Chihuahuas, and did I mention how I hate those dogs? And plus, I got bit by a Lab once (a...what? 16-18 month one?). BTW, that happened to me when I was 4 - 8 years old. Now I'm 13. When we got our first dog, Sparky I wanted him to like me A LOT. He was 9 when we got him in '08 so he's just abou t 11 or 12 now. I guess I was to forward and impatient with him because he only seemed to come to me if he didn't have anyone else or because he wanted food. That's when I started being mean to him because every time I called him in the beginning he would come, and then start running right back (by the way, he's trained). Now, he hides when I call him or runs away. Probably because I locked him up before in my room and I stopped doing that a while ago. In the middle of him living here, I regained his trust finally, but the problem was this: he still used me as a last resort and for food. He doesn't like loud noises, you see so whenever my mom and my sister were being loud or arguing he would come to me. He stopped doing it abut last year, when my sister was more, "calm," after becoming a freshman, that's probably exactly what he was thinking. The only time he comes in my room is to: A. Do his business (like a meanie). B. Scavenge my trash can for food and then pee/poo on it after not finding anything. Well then again, he doesn't do it as much nowadays but I can't be to careful with him. As for B., well after catching him in the act once he threw in the towel. As for A., well like I said, I can't be too careful around him.

The other dog, Chai, was the second dog we got (my mom named him). He never liked me and that could be because he chewed everything in sight and peed and pooed everywhere (and yes, he was a puppy :Z ). I tried being patient and he wouldn't do it while I was around, but instead he would sneak stuff into the yard or in the house when we would be gone and rip it to shreds. I was able to keep it cool for about 3 - 8 weeks, then I lashed out at him when he up my stuff and pooed everywhere. He doesn't anymore now (he's 4 years old now), but as of now, he doesn't even bother with me anymore. 

The third dog, Buddy is a idiot and a glutton. I don't mean to be mean, but he is and he's bit me twice! My ex step-dad spoiled him a lot (and he still does, we keep him there cause it's too many dogs. My mom and him have joint custody). If he isn't laying around, making a mess of things, howling inside like a jerk, then he's begging for food. He tries to look innocent and pitiful and stuff so he can get it, though it never works with me. He'll follow me (or anyone else) anywhere either for food or cause he's bored. He peed and pooed all the time cause my narcissistic ass of a (ex) step dad refused to get a doggy door for his house and so they were so used to being let out to go do their business, they never used our doggy door. I was pissed, yes but not so much since now they sleep in the laundry room and so I guess the doggy door how-to -use thing just came back to them.

Our fourth dog, King is awesome. Even though he doesn't have a, "my pace," kind of thing like Buddy he still is cool. If anything, him, Chai, and Sparky are the ones I want to regain their trust with more.

I want to regain their trust because I don't want to be a memory of pain, misery, and sorrow. I want them to see me as a friend, not something that signals pain and despair. Not because I know they won't do it again (even though I do) but because I want to cleanse the sins I have committed to them and to bond with them for life. So please, help me. If you respond, thank you so much :") . 

I just want them to know that I'm :sorry: and for them to accept my apology.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The way to a dog's heart is through his stomach. Set up some small treats about the size of a dime ( or smaller), say Sparky's name and give him a treat. Do this for about 10 min. twice a day. In a week, he will be your friend. Be nice to him.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like your dogs are living in a pretty stressful environment. Follow hanksimon's good advice. Then, after that, begin to take each dog out for a walk separately, using food treats as rewards for good behaviour. I'm sure they'll appreciate the reprieve.


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

Well it is good to hear that you know what you did wrong and want to make amends. A dog can be a really great friend, probably a better friend than we can be. Just try a little experiment for a month. Never do anything they don't like. (You'll need to learn about dog calming signals) And then spoil them. Yep. Give them a few treats for just being around you like hanksimon said. Keep it up and after a month I bet they will be paying you much more attention and will know that you are their best friend and would never do anything unpleasant. Positive works, Punishment - not so much as you have learned. Good Luck

If you want to have even more fun, try to find a clicker and learn how to do clicker training. You'll have fun, they will have fun, and you'll have dogs that do amazing tricks. Look up kikopup on youtube.

]Monty[


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Get involved in their life. Walk them, train them, play with them, give them treats, and help keep up with them.
Dogs tend to hang around the ones that take care of them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Good advice. Also, read about dogs! Dogs aren't gluttons or meanies, they're opportunistic scavengers/predators. Once you learn why dogs act the way they do, you'll be more patient and understanding. Two great books are Don't Shoot the Dog and The Other End of the Leash. Ian Dunbar's website, dogstardaily.com is good, too.


----------

